# Narrows Friday night? 10/29/04



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Narrows Friday night? 10/22/04*

Anyone going? Considering the drive from Wilmington. I believe high tide will be around 11 PM or so. Friday is the only shot have at fishing this week because my wife will be in NY on Sat and Sun. The coast is supposed to be affected by a nice blow this weekend. I start my new job on the 15th so I have a limited time of fishing left for '04. Post on here or send pm if interested.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Murph, come 11pm, you have I believe and hour to get a keeper, then after midnight, catch and release only. Me, could show for a couple of hours, off 7pm Friday night, figure an hour plus drive, for a normal 25 minute commute, but then back to work at 6am Saturday.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Shaggy,
I would probably get there around 7PM anyway and planned on being back on the road by midnight. The Mrs. is leaving for NYC in the early am on Sat. and I am entertaining the brothers Liam and Quinn for the weekend. I'm going to check in with her when she gets in and will let you know.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

What exit do I for the Narrows when coming south on 301?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Does the fish in the cooler in the truck count as a fish in your possession? If so, I think fishing after midnight with a rock in the cooler in the truck would be a violation.

From DNR Regs:
"May not *possess* striped bass while fishing between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m."

So it doesn't matter when the fish was caught, only that it is in your possession. Practicing C&R after midnight, with a fish in the truck might be illegal.

Anyone know? At the narrows the car is about 30' away. It would be tough to say that fish isn't in your possession.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

So I guess that would mean if you caught one at 11:00, at midnight you have to throw him back  

...getting kind of technical. The dnr officer I talked to there last time said you can't keep any after 12.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Just there for C&R tonight so regs don't matter much to me. I will be back on the road by midnight anyway. *Anybody know what exit I take when I get to Kent Island area?*


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

sorry I had posted directions from 50, not sure from 301. 

http://www.mapquest.com


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Murph,*

The west side is best. After you cross the Kent Narrows bridge it will be the first exit. ....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Go over KN bridge (rt 50), take exit 41, take a left on main street and then a left under the bridge to fish the west. Continue over the drawbridge and take next left to fish the east side.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks Clyde!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Oh, and dont forget - If you aren't on the west side with a 5" pink bass assassin, on a 3/8 oz jighead you will catch absolutely nothing.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Gotcha!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll be there tonight. I need to get on the water. Maybe Clyde will come too.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I might be heading down also....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Friday night... gonna be a zoo there with lots of worm drowners. 

I'll be there at tide change around 3-3:30am in the morning... if I can drag my butt outa my warm bed.  

.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

God, I hate it when people fish bottom rigs there. You can fit 10 lure fishermen in one little spot, but put one or two bottom fishermen there and it's impossible for anyone else to fish.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Exactly. That's why I was rooting for the thunderstorms last weekend.  

Also, FYI, if anyone's coming from the western shore, the ride home now can be a challenge across the bay bridge. Last few times, it's taken me an hour to get from the narrows to sandy point. No big deal if you plan for it (and pee'd before you left  ) but if you got someplace you have to be, you've been warned... 

.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

With that many P&S regulars fishing, something is BOUND to be caught... Looking forward to the report!

Re: Posession

Three years back I walked my striper all the way down the Choptank Pier at 11:45 PM and put it in the car. The MD/DNR guys did a cooler check along the pier at 2:00 PM... I don't know what would have happened if they checked the car!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Dckhd247, myself, and Flea were there. I arrived at 7pm and fished the near the bridge off the concrete. Jeff was having a semi steady pick of schoolies, his were all hitting on the teaser adove his plastic..I think he bailed at least a dozen or more...I was fishing a 3/4 oz jig with a 4" Opening Night BA..caught 4 during the slack tide..lots of little hits..we measured one of Jeff's was 17.5"..Nice fishing with you Jeff...Finally met Flea he was back and forth , not to thrilled with the slow bite. Nice meeting you finally Flea. I moved to outside of the big bridge and had a chat with a nice guy(John) not a board member but he fishes there alot..gave me a couple Dark color BA's and some heavier jigs..caught a few more nothing to brag about. He left with 2 keepers and another guy pulled in a fat 13" white perch on a BA. I stayed until 11 and packed it in. It took me 1hr and 15min to get home....not bad..I'll go back as time permits. We were also honored by a visit from Shaggy. Thanks for stopping Bob it was good to see you again.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings murphman!

Sound like a decent night (I've been home over a week with the flu...)

That white perch must have been on steroids. By the way, I believe that's "citation size" in MD.

So they use teasers in MD, too? I thought that was more of a Northeast thing. Teasers can be deadly, especially in the surf. A lot of fishermen are ditching the skinny tubes and switching to saltwater fly patterns. They don't last long, but apparently catch a lot more fish....

Thanks for the report....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

murphman said:


> Finally met Flea he was back and forth , not to thrilled with the slow bite. I moved to outside of the big bridge and had a chat with a nice guy(John) not a board member but he fishes there alot..


Yeah, I settled in at a bar on the slack tide for a burger and a beer. No point wearing your arm out when nothing's happening. You'll see the same faces like John out there year after year during the fall run. They're pretty cagey and don't post anything to any boards because they get sick of too many yahoos showing up and crowding them. Sort of reminds me of the drum crews further south.

And Jake, you occasionally find teasers used when the dinks are running. If you're really looking for pullage, teeny flies are the way to go. One time a couple of years ago I brought a buddy who challenged me to a fish-off. He was a pulling out a few dinks here and there and was giving me a hard time, so I pulled out a Sabiki rig and put a popper on the bottom. After several throws of pulling in 2,3,4 fish at a time, he said some fairly unfriendly things to me while I laughed at him.

A few more weeks and we'll get some consistency on keepers.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I wonder how many of the 364 views on this thread to date are from the "Yahoos"?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

As long as they don't show up with a one ounce weight and a bag of bloodworms.

Note to any lurkers planning on trying out the Narrows for the first time: "Because of the strong current, it is a casting environment, not a bait soaking environment!"

Fishing there with other casters is fun... but a few bait fishermen can ruin it for everybody.

.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice fishing with you too Murph...And also nice to meet Flea and Shaggy...


Jake, my teaser was a saltwater fly tied by a DE fly-surf-fisherman...It was black and red with a hint of mylar...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

murphman said:


> I wonder how many of the 364 views on this thread to date are from the "Yahoos"?



363.


----------

